
Ask HN: Got an offer to leave my current employer, need advice - kaspi
Hello.
I have a really big dilemma.
My situation at the moment is that I am employed in a software house like other ~400 developers, I&#x27;m here for a little over 2 years.
About 6 months ago my company aquired contract with a company X to maintain and extend their current system (quite a niche one).
6 months passed after I was assigned to this project, my role went from simple maintenance to management of team of 4, analytics and so on.<p>Around now I have got an offer to leave my current employer and work for company X to build a new team there from scratch.<p>This is kind of offer which you cannot reject (2x raise, basically anything I need or want, trainings etc. - things I cannot get at current employer).<p>I think I already made a decision but me leaving means the contract is cancelled, 4 guys will need to find different projects and I think my current employer will be really mad for leaving company and taking with me their income.<p>This is a first time I need to make such decision, HN please tell me what did you do &#x2F; what would you do in this situation?
======
kelukelugames
Leave.

1\. Guilt and inertia are tools that companies exploit to compress the wage of
loyal employees.

2\. Starting a new job is a great skill to learn and develop.

3\. When I left my last job, the managers were the nicest to me they had ever
been. If other employees see you mistreated then it will tank moral.

~~~
thirdtruck
_2\. Starting a new job is a great skill to learn and develop._

This. I can confirm that it's a skill, based on my recent job-hunting
experience. Even relatively few hours of training and practice will set you
apart from the vast majority of applicants.

Edit: And I can recommend Ramit Sethi's material, in particular. The guy does
his experimental research.

------
pbnjay
You should definitely go. But I want to add another point not being mentioned:
Make sure you have the offer officially in writing before telling your
employer. I know of a number of people who were burned when something fell
through on the other end and they were left in the lurch.

Also, business is business... Any software consultancy SHOULD understand the
inherent risks of a client poaching and/or bringing work in-house. If your
current employer will "be really mad" for you advancing your career you should
get out ASAP as they don't care about their devs.

------
JSeymourATL
Caring about your direct reports and peer relationships is a core management
competency.

Do right by your current company and team. Tender at least 4 weeks notice
(knowing this gives them additional runway if necessary). Attitude is key--
state that you'll be happy insure to a smooth transition, distribute projects,
restructure the team/workload, and put together a knowledge transfer doc.
Leave like a pro. Your new employer will likely take note.

~~~
exelib
Good point! Never burn a bridge.

~~~
kaspi
This. I want to keep in touch with people which I WILL make mad

------
thirdtruck
You'll want to consult a lawyer about the contract (perhaps the other company
can offer a buy-out or the like).

That said, I made a similar decision just over a year ago and, even though I
lost the new job I took, I would do it again. Research shows that your long-
term and short-term satisfaction with life depends on a willingness to take
risks and care for yourself.

And, if your employer is someone likely to get angry at you for taking your
career into your own hands, then what are the chances that they'll ever
promote you again?

------
omegant
Business is business, your current company is 400 strong, they´ll be mad for
loosing a client, but it´s not like they´ll have to let people go for just one
account with 5 people.

I think it´s more important to make a decision is how the other company is
treating their employees, working conditions?. Do people working there
recommend it to their friends?.

It´s a great opportunity, and worth taking it, unless there are big No-Nos at
the new company, I´ll take it hands down.

------
fsk
Go. Do what's best for you. As you said, your current job is underpaying you
by 50%. You only owe them two weeks' notice.

Does the contract with the client specifically mention you? How do you know
they can't hire/promote someone else to take your place? You're leaving but
the rest of the team is staying.

~~~
kaspi
Company policy states that if customer will buy-out one of us they will revore
the contract and company x want to start own dev team to get rid of dependency
on 3rd parties.

I know that they will find other projects, what I'm worried about is how to
leave in peace as managers will be mad as hell and HR wchich i love will also
feel consequences of not being able to keep me.

Other aspect is that probably I will take with me 2 other guys from company.

Long story short - I want to leave without causing damage to myself and my
friends

~~~
fsk
You're switching to working for the client on your current project? If that's
a "buy-out", your employer is presumably getting big $$ when you leave. They
won't care if it's written into their contract with the client.

Regarding taking coworkers with you, many workplaces have non-solicitation
clauses in their employment contact. However, your new employer can buy them
out also. Ask your new employer.

~~~
kaspi
There is no "buy-out" option that's why people probably will be mad.

------
tzz
You can ask your current employer to make counteroffer. Also, indicate that
you are willing train the next guy before you leave. You want to leave in
good-terms.

You should also know that when an employer want to terminate you, they don't
think about your current situation before they lay you off. You still get
laid-off when you are in middle of having a baby and need insurance. So
employer's current situation shouldn't affect your decision.

------
krammer
Get that offer in writing and ask a lawyer first. Probably if there were
something illegal its company X who's doing wrong but you don't want to be in
the middle of that.

Said that, there is a sentence by Julio Cortazar (as I remember) that applies
in this kind of problems and I found really useful: "When someone says that he
will go, he's already gone". Go.

------
uptown
Strangers on the internet cannot make the decision for you, but like you said
- it sounds like you've already made your decision. Your current employer will
adjust, and fill your role - just as they filled it with you when there was a
void.

Good luck with your new job! Sounds like you've earned it through all you've
learned and accomplished in your current position.

------
VikingCoder
[http://www.forbes.com/sites/cameronkeng/2014/06/22/employees...](http://www.forbes.com/sites/cameronkeng/2014/06/22/employees-
that-stay-in-companies-longer-than-2-years-get-paid-50-less/)

1) Make sure you can legally switch.

2) Switch.

------
MalcolmDiggs
Go. BUT, Give your current employer the opportunity to counter-offer. Don't
tell them _who_ made you the offer, but tell them it's solid and you're
prepared to leave. Your current employer might surprise you.

------
exelib
Go. If your employer don't care about your training and other good things,
don't spent your time too. I think it can be better for other guys, if you
tell your current boss why you leave the company.

